# anybody with ff cultures to spare in dc area?



## straydog16 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey, my cultures have not been "booming" recently and i'm running pretty low, so i was wondering if there's anyone in the dc area who could sell me a couple cultures of melanos. i live in dc (adams morgan), but i don't have a car, so metro accessible would be best for me. that said, if that's not an option, i'm willing to rent a zip car to come out to meet up with you.

thanks!


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Have you had any luck?
Theres a few in your area. Try Chris at Dart frog Depot. If you can make it out to Taneytown, let me know. Check with MDfrogger, hes looking for flies also and lives close by you.

Randy
E and K Best Buys




straydog16 said:


> hey, my cultures have not been "booming" recently and i'm running pretty low, so i was wondering if there's anyone in the dc area who could sell me a couple cultures of melanos. i live in dc (adams morgan), but i don't have a car, so metro accessible would be best for me. that said, if that's not an option, i'm willing to rent a zip car to come out to meet up with you.
> 
> thanks!


----------

